# Firmensuche



## Mike369 (20 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen hoff das passt hier,

such ne Arbeitsstelle im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik Raum Augsburg/Günzburg da ich nur noch bestimmte Zeit angestellt bin bis halt das eine Jahr nach der Lehre vorbei ist wo man halt noch angestellt wird als übergang.
Wenn jemand was weiß oder gehört hat bin für alles Dankbar.
MfG
Maike


----------



## Gebs (20 März 2009)

Hallo Maike,

mit einer Stelle im Raum Augsburg kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber wenn Du 
Interesse hast im Raum Nürnberg oder Köln/Düsseldorf zu arbeiten, könnte ich 
einen Kontakt herstellen.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Mike369 (20 März 2009)

Ja würd ich schon aber da brauch ich ne wohnung und wie s halt so ist hat man nach der lehre noch kein Geld um sich so was zu leisten


----------



## Mike369 (20 März 2009)

arbeitest du da selber oder??


----------



## PhilippL (20 März 2009)

Hi,

versuchs doch mal hier...

http://www.klotz.de/de/stellenangebote/

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Sockenralf (21 März 2009)

Hallo,

welche Ausbildung ist denn vorhanden?


MfG


----------



## Mike369 (23 März 2009)

Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik


----------

